# Wireless Slow Motion Speed Controller



## jimhouston1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all, 
I was told to try this forum...
Has anyone made a wired or wireless controller that will control the slow motion playback speed? 
I am thinking of using a TiVo DVR Box to replace a VCR that has dynamic tracking which gives me crystal clear slow motion playback of sports highlights at any speed. 
If I can a 50% playback all the time with 1 click on the remote I think that would work. 
My Pioneer Series 2 DVD recorder TiVo Box seems to play slow motion too slow, maybe at 1/4 speed. 
Any suggestions 
Thanks 
Jim


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Ages ago, when TiVos were 'easily' hacked, (Series 1) such things were 'easily' settable by editing files in the filesystem.

There is no discussion appropriate to this forum (and I couldn't even begin to tell you where else it might be appropriate) that would help with your requirement.

I can, however, tell you that the HD TiVo's slow motion is WAYYYYYYY more crystal clear at its default speed than your fancy dynamic tracking VCR could EVERRRRRR hope to achieve.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Maybe you could post this in the Suggestions forum. I don't think it will ever be within the scope of an HME app.


----------

